# Wide boat, removable lights?



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

Have a 84" wide fiberglass skiff that I want to use for flounder gigging along with other fishing.

The question is anyone have/know how (pics needed) to do a removable light set up that is easy on/off but reliable.

Water color here can run from clear to dirty depending on where and tides.

It seems that I either build a custom underwater LED setup due to width or 2 150 HPS on front and 2 on sides on some type removable bracket system.

I do not have any front rails and do not want permanent light brackets sticking up while trying to fish. Have a front mounted trolling motor that is 24v. 

looking for any suggestions and pics. 

Do not mind spending the money IF it works. Tried a ultimate lights 4 light under water LED setup and just to narrow light beams for that wide boat and might have to run another on other side but like the idea of no lights in the water that I have to constantly adjust up or down.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Super easy. 

Get a submersible light bar, specifically make for flounder gigging, it will usually come with 2 90° rubber boots. 

Make a rectangle out of PVC (one of the longer sides will be the light bar) 

Rig the other long side with U-Straps or zip ties, or something that allows it to pivot. 

Get a float, a couple pool noodles, or a large flat peice of Styrofoam works better, and attach it to the light bar. 

You now have a self leveling light bar setup, which can be flipped into the boat for transport, and the float will block and light trying to blind you.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Something like this........









The front floats, the back pivots.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Are you planning to use your trolling motor when floundering or will you be poling your boat ?


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

I can do either or as it is removable. But want to try to use the trolling motor.

I am not sure one 48" LED light bar (that is the biggest I have seen) is going to cover 84" is it? 

They might work great on narrow boats but really have my doubts on wider ones that is why I am not sure going that way will work. Looks like I would have to special order three 24" ones hooked in series to make it work, plus 2 for sides. That is one expensive setup but might have to do it.

I really like the idea of the lights out of the water, but not sure I can make it removable easily AND sturdy. Seems that might be a challenge.

To compound it, right front deck has anchor locker hatch and not much room except on corner. Deck is flush. I can put one mounting plate on each corner or pop up cleat for system like below. That is why I would love to see a video of a COB system gigging.


this is an 8 15Watt COB setup that mounts to deck cleats and is removable. Anyone have experience with these lights and can share a video of what they look like on the water? Not my boat, but the setup look pretty easy to make I was thinking a couple pop up cleats would work and keep the deck clear when not gigging


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Can we get a pic from above? It's hard to see where exactly your cleats or any possible mounts are


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's how I did mine loosen one bolt and the whole light slides out and you have very little left on the boat.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Super easy.
> 
> Get a submersible light bar, specifically make for flounder gigging, it will usually come with 2 90° rubber boots.
> 
> ...


You pretty much just described my light. Mine has three light bars and floats on pool noodle while sliding up and down in PVC mounts. The whole thing is held on the boat with two big C-clamps.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

To be honest flounder gigging on a 7 foot wide boat sounds like a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm going to try to gig out of a kayak one day very soon, Nice boat man and if you know of anyone wanting to buy a sailboat let me know. later,, deadeye


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

mirage2521 said:


> To be honest flounder gigging on a 7 foot wide boat sounds like a huge pain in the ass.


If you don't have a TM it can be a little work. But it's great for 2 people.
The best part is how stable it is.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

Flounder9.75 said:


> If you don't have a TM it can be a little work. But it's great for 2 people.
> The best part is how stable it is.


Yes, we can put two up front easily and it is super stable.


----------



## Stix1 (Jan 13, 2016)

*East Set Up and Bright*

Installed this set up off the front of my boat - can be utilized in water or above -10,000. Lumen LED Flounder Gigging Light For Boat

Check them out on youtube 1ToolmanTim # 336-564-8975


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Here is a link to a pic of mine*

I have the wide body CS semi V that is 19.5'. Although I have the leaning rail that I built, you can use the same setup. I took 1/2 ply and basically doubled it to make 1" thick. I cut spacers to step it up to the top of the gunnel and through bolted it in 4 places through the lip (2 in the front, and 1 on each side). I used wing nuts and lock washers. I flip up the lights when running site to site. You easily remove the whole setup. The only issue I see is what to do with the trolling motor. Maybe you can make a big enough deck to go around it? 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/got-lights-mounted-598585/

Cheers

Bob


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

No matter what you do, stay away from anything underwater. Constant issues with water intrusion and breaking/busting them on obstructions is nothing but a hassle. Not to mention having to raise and lower them every time you get ready to run to another spot. Have someone fab you up some decent removable brackets from aluminum and go with HPS lights. We run four 150's on boats almost the same size as yours and have plenty of light. If you a bunch more just run 6 and you can still pull them with a 2000 watt Honda Genny.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

boatnbob said:


> I have the wide body CS semi V that is 19.5'. Although I have the leaning rail that I built, you can use the same setup. I took 1/2 ply and basically doubled it to make 1" thick. I cut spacers to step it up to the top of the gunnel and through bolted it in 4 places through the lip (2 in the front, and 1 on each side). I used wing nuts and lock washers. I flip up the lights when running site to site. You easily remove the whole setup. The only issue I see is what to do with the trolling motor. Maybe you can make a big enough deck to go around it?
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/got-lights-mounted-598585/
> 
> ...


Very good setup and that might work for mine also. Thanks! Sent you a PM.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*PM answered*

I just saw you are in NC, so visiting the house is not in the cards. When I get back, I will work on better pic's and video for you. I think half the fun is building the rigs up. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

boatnbob said:


> I just saw you are in NC, so visiting the house is not in the cards. When I get back, I will work on better pic's and video for you. I think half the fun is building the rigs up.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bob



Bob, ur the man. Hope you'll share the video with all us shade tree fabricators once complete. I'd take a youtube link :thumbsup:
Thanks bud.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

well here is what I finally picked up for bright LED and quick on and off flounder lights.

Jerrys LEDs Inc (361-935-1249) ([email protected]) in Texas built the two 6 LED lights and mounts. All total over 8000 watts of light. They attach to the boat on each side (boat is really wide) with one small mount holder on each side that holds the lights. I have not tested them in the water but they will light about 100 yards on the boat at night. They get hot so they have to be in the water so was only able to do short test. 

The closeup below is of a similar head, but my two are basically the same just mounted to 1 inch conduit. 

Jerry built a super slick setup that works perfect for what I wanted; ie to be able to put on and take off.

Anyway, thought some others might want to look at something similar. 

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c44/BountyHunter2/Boat/20160414_142132_zpsfic2fspi.jpg
http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c44/BountyHunter2/Boat/20160414_142138_zps1yupyyfg.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c44/BountyHunter2/Boat/attachment_zpsfojkblzb.jpeg


----------

